# Morning Routines



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

Morning Routines

Has anyone noticed as we get older our morning and evening routines get longer?

I swear I have to start getting ready for bed about an hour before I actually get into bed, if not a little sooner.

It's not that it *seems* like that there are new issues popping up which require attending, evening or mornings, or evenings *and* mornings, but that there actually *are* new things cropping up.

What with the night shower, extra hair care I now seem to require, moisturizing pretty-much everything, moving the humidifier from the living room to the bedroom, taking out my dentures, (I have no back molars), brushing them (get this, with hand soap) and wrapping them.  (I admit I do love my dentures.  Those things are so badass. I like that the little metal bars are just visible if I smile wide enough.)

Anyway then there’s prepping medicines for the next day, (which I'm happy to report are becoming fewer and fewer), filling a water glass for the night, make-up removing followed by facial scrubbers (because waterproof mascara *does not* come off in the shower), followed by ocular and jawline muscle exercises, eye drops, Aloe Vera gel on my elbows, prepping my audiobook, finding my sleep mask and making sure I can reach the tissues during the night, should I need them.

Seriously, that's just before I go to bed at night, although I admit I tend to be a lot more relaxed about when and how long it takes to do morning things, e.g., showers, hair, make-up (if I feel like it), body exercise (when I feel like doing them), etc.

Still, this is getting ridiculous. I'm getting tired. At some point I'm just going to let my face slide off my skull and the rest of my body dry up like a husk until I blow away in the next strong wind before I can grab onto a lamp post.

Remember when we used to fall into bed with make-up on and the t-shirt we’d been wearing all day, and deal with it in the morning? 

Or was that just me? 

Holy Crow, is *this* just me?  :/

Side Question: Does anyone know if canonical tags are necessary in posts like this one if I'm also posting on another forum? - Or does that just apply to biz, selling things, etc.?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2022)

No.  I clean my teeth, put on my jammys and jump into bed.  I read in the evening before going to sleep.  Mrs. L  just goes to sleep.
In the morning,  I get up and check my email etc..  Mrs.L reads in the morning.  No messing around with make up, medicines, exercises   etc...
We just get on with the day.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 8, 2022)

LOL.....I understand completely.....and you can double the routine if you have an appointment for the next morning. I have to make a list of everything I need to do while I'm out.
I made a doctor's appointment this morning, the first opening was 9 am on April 8....the doctor office is an hour away, I'll have to set my alarm for 5 am.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 8, 2022)

These morning and evening rituals are important, IMHO, from what I have read about aging. They bring a sense of continuity and order into our lives, and this alleviates stress. What would happen if we didn't do these things? Maybe if I didn't brush  my teeth every day, I know for certain I would get a toothache at some point. If I didn't wash before going to bed, I'd be changing my bedsheets and linen more often to be washed, etc. Everything ties in together to make a seamless life. We are taking care of our bodies through these rituals. So I'm all for them!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 8, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> LOL.....I understand completely.....and you can double the routine if you have an appointment for the next morning. I have to make a list of everything I need to do while I'm out.
> I made a doctor's appointment this morning, the first opening was 9 am on April 8....the doctor office is an hour away, I'll have to set my alarm for 5 am.


I'm exactly the same way with appointments!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Jackie23 said:


> LOL.....I understand completely.....and you can double the routine if you have an appointment for the next morning. I have to make a list of everything I need to do while I'm out.
> I made a doctor's appointment this morning, the first opening was 9 am on April 8....the doctor office is an hour away, I'll have to set my alarm for 5 am.


that's me too if I have an appointment  in the morning . Not because I have to do all that faffing like @Medusa ..lol... but because I  am not a human in the mornings, and it takes me a long time to be able to shower, and get ready.. I have to sit for at least an hour sometimes 2..before I can even start to get ready to get showered and dressed..


----------



## Ronni (Feb 8, 2022)

I'm still working, but I don't dress up because my work (organizer) doesn't require it, so my routine is fairly quick.  I like to take my time in the morning though, have a leisurely cup of coffee, scroll through emails, check my various groups and forums and social media.  Once I'm ready to move, I take the dogs for a walk, make up my lunch bag, jump in the shower, moisturize, quick hair fluff, dress.  I might throw in a load of laundry or fold some, then I make my breakfast, sit a few more minutes to eat it and take my supplements, then feed the dogs and I'm out the door.  

Evenings when Ron and I get home, I take the dogs out again, then we sit and have a drink, unwind from the day, chat, and do an easy segue from our work day to personal time.  Sometimes we'll turn on the TV and watch a show or tune in to a movie.  While he's in the shower I start dinner, then we finish the prep together.  He turns in early because he's up at 5.  I stay up a bit later, take the dogs out again, and when I head to the bedroom I grab my water, I brush my teeth, then play games on my phone or watch you tube videos or listen to an audio book till my eyes get heavy.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

When I get up, I drink a glass of water, go to the kitchen and hit brew on the coffee pot, proceed to the bathroom and wash face, neck and ears, brush teeth and use my mouth wash.  Return to kitchen, fix my 1st cup of coffee, check into the news on computer, wish all good morning on SF and, take the dog out.  This is done each morning without fail unless I am ill.  When we come back in, I have a 2nd cup of coffee, take a shower and get dressed, go to breakfast.  Read most of the morning on the computer or my book.  Amen.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 8, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Morning Routines
> 
> Has anyone noticed as we get older our morning and evening routines get longer?
> 
> ...


My morning routine us getting fully dressed in everyday clothes, take the dog out, get my coffee and sit down to do my quiet time, then the morning news. And since I am already dressed, about a half an hour later, feed the dogs, get their medicines, comb my hair and do the make up.  I do my walking for exercise-trying to get 8,000 steps a day.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> My morning routine us getting fully dressed in everyday clothes, take the dog out, get my coffee and sit down to do my quiet time, then the morning news. And since I am already dressed, about a half an hour later, feed the dogs, get their medicines, comb my hair and do the make up.  I do my walking for exercise-trying to get 8,000 steps a day.


I take the dog out in my pj's.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Feb 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I take the dog out in my pj's.


It's SO COLD, I get dressed and get my coat and gloves on!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> It's SO COLD, I get dressed and get my coat and gloves on!


I hear you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 8, 2022)

Medusa said:


> Has anyone noticed as we get older our morning and evening routines get longer?


No, I think mine are getting shorter.  

I sleep in the sweat pants and tee shirt I wear all day, no routine.

In the morning I shower, quickly, brush my teeth and comb my hair (some days).  That's about it.

Most men are probably different from most women.


----------



## timoc (Feb 8, 2022)

Morning Routines​
*Quite boring really. * I take Albert, my pet alligater for a walk in the park, and as usual, the folks round here for some reason give me a wide berth...... standoffish sods.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 8, 2022)

My dog starts talking to me about getting up when she can see dim light around the blinds.  I usually stall her until around 7:00.  Then get up, put on a robe, brush my teeth and go to the kitchen for coffee.  I enjoy my coffee while checking email and other websites on my ipad.  After a bit it's time to feed the dog and myself.  Take medicine and back to the bedroom to get dressed and make up the bed.  If I don't have any errands I'll putter around doing housekeeping, etc.  In the evening I watch TV until bedtime, then shower just before getting in the bed.  I read for 30 minutes or more until I'm sleepy and that's about it for my usual day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> No, I think mine are getting shorter.
> 
> I sleep in the sweat pants and tee shirt I wear all day, no routine.
> 
> ...


you sleep in the clothes you've been wearing all day ?.. My o/h has never done that, ever..


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> you sleep in the clothes you've been wearing all day ?


Just sweat pants and tee shirt, not much different from PJs; put on clean ones in the morning.

On days I go out and wear jeans, not too often anymore, I change out of the jeans.


----------

